# bike sweat guard for trainer use



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Just started doing HR-based sessions on my 9-year-old Cycleops fluid trainer that got used a few times when it was new and not since. I hate it but need to do it right now.

Man, does the sweat pour off me, and that's under a ceiling fan. I got a tower-type floor fan yesterday but that made little difference and I'll be returning that for a better type.

As far as protecting the bike, I've tried draping towels over the top tube and bars but that doesn't work so great. The only 'sweat guard' I've found for this purpose is this one at Performance Bike, but it looks very narrow: 

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1028749_-1_1553000_20000_400135

Does anyone know of a wider version that attaches to the drops? A wider one might catch some sweat headed for the floor, too. I'm sure I've seen them in the past but can't find one now.

Thanks,
BBC


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I have had the Performance sweat guard and I prefer the CycleOps version. You can also get a TV/DVD remote holder.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*I've got this one...*

it works great. Keeps it off my bike.

http://www.amazon.com/Blackburn-Bicycle-Protector-Indoor-Trainers/dp/B000EPIEG8


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have both the Blackburn and Cyleops. I wanted the Cycleops for the remote pockets, but I quickly discovered that I hate having to mess with remotes while on the trainer.


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! While I've been to the Cycleops site, I didn't see the sweat guard. I also have a gift card for Amazon so maybe I'll try the Blackburn one. It also looks like it's pretty wide.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the Blackburn, and it does a good job of keeping the frame clear of sweat. As for the floor, I have a rubber mat I got from Home Depot down to keep the sweat off- not that it matters, since I ride in the garage.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

BigBadConrad said:


> Thanks for the tips! While I've been to the Cycleops site, I didn't see the sweat guard. I also have a gift card for Amazon so maybe I'll try the Blackburn one. It also looks like it's pretty wide.


Here you go:

http://www.cycleops.com/products/ac...es_norating.tpl&product_id=211&category_id=15


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

I use plastic wrap around the headset and throw a gym towel on the floor. do a thread search for fans and trainers here as there have been good discussions about fans with good combo of power and quietness.


----------

